
F*cking Email - protomyth
http://www.acooke.org/cute/FuckingEma0.html
======
protomyth
At this point, can we come up with a document exchange format and protocol
that is not a massive pain in the rear?

~~~
th0br0
What, precisely, is wrong with SMTP? Your issue is with the implementation,
not the protocol. In my opinion, SMTP is as bare-metal as possible (excluding?
binary attachments) while still being human readable.

~~~
protomyth
No, I have an issue with SMTP too (might come from working on a mail server
all day today). I have an issue with the need for SMTP, LMTP, sockets, IMAP,
POP3, and all the various work to get encrypted traffic to run a mail server.
Its a friggin mess of unrelated protocols with varying degrees of
specification with arcane knowledge required or it bites you (like the article
shows).

